# The Site Is A Lie



## maxgoof (Aug 26, 2008)

This was a failure.
I'm making a not here: Epic Crash
It's hard to keep the servers up and running.

Amateur coders.
Our searches are down because we suck
Donations that you send to us we don't know where they have gone.

But there's no sense crying over every mistake
Fur Affinity's searching have turned out to be fake.
And you gave us a ton
So our systems all could run
But the searches are all still a lie.

I bet you're all angry
Cuz everything's 404 not found
It's visitors, not DOS attacks that killed me. (No, really, it is...)

My website's in pieces
The servers all run like they're on fire.
As you wait it hurts because we don't know what we can do.

We just made a website without planning it well
We had no idea we'd be going through Hell
So we asked for your cash
To buy servers that would crash
Seems donations are all just a lie.

How long is "shortly"?
Been looking at this dumb fox for days.
Maybe you'll find someone else to host you.

Maybe furnation.
That was a joke. Haha. Don't leave.
Hardware in a cardboard box was just a figure of speech.

Look at me still singing while the site is offline
Maybe all the donations should buy servers next time.
But I got a new car
And some drinks down at the bar
While the servers are all still offline

Furnations's running and we are offline.
And so is VCL but we're offline.
We'll be back shortly but now we're offline.
We're up an hour but now we're offline.
We should all give up and just stay offline.
We're online!!
Back offline...

-- "The Site Is A Lie" by Corsi. A parody of "Still Alive" by Jonathan Coulton, from the game "Portal". Recorded versions can be found on on both Corsi's and maxgoof's site, when Fur Affinity is online, and on You Tube when it isn't.


----------



## cesarin (Aug 26, 2008)

this is getting old...


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 26, 2008)

As a parody? This is damned good. It's nice to see someone who can actually excel at an artform that is usually passed over as hackneyed garbage.

As a message?



maxgoof said:


> This was aBAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



Fix't.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 27, 2008)

changing every third word in a painfully over-popular song from a video game to insult people as harshly as you can manage sure is an impressive display of creative genius and far more work than what you're fumbling to criticize

bravo I say


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got to agree. I heard it before FA went down. Its not that bad.

+1 Cool points.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 27, 2008)

I have no cool point offerings for this.. :/


----------



## Juke (Aug 27, 2008)

Eevee said:


> changing every third word in a painfully over-popular song from a video game to insult people as harshly as you can manage sure is an impressive display of creative genius and far more work than what you're fumbling to criticize
> 
> bravo I say


 QFT! Its all about that harsh humor these days. ALL about it. Kids are all up on that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 27, 2008)

Only funny thing about this whole thread is that you actually think you're funny.

Which is fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

This thread is truth.


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Aug 27, 2008)

...I-... I Found this quite amusing actually


----------



## Rafeal (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not going to say I can do better... either coding or wording...

LOL


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hahaha, FA - FAIL!!


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

Please use the portal reference one more time.  It hasn't made me hurl yet, honestly.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 27, 2008)

as much as the parody song may have some points.......i cant take it serious, due to the source :\

Furnation? :|

FA may have an assload of issues, and aggravating problems,

But Furnation is not liked by people ether, for just as bad, if not worse reasons.

hypocritical i think.

Furnation is Fail, its no better at all.
whether its it the dead, bleh track record of a site, which had peoples sites deleted by a bad F'up i think, or the usually badly managed, griefer filled, sandbox hacker deathtrap, ghetto SL sim's they host, plus, Corsi has a bad rep i think, though i am not sure, i just see crap from lurking sites that talked about that person, not sure though.

but seriously, is there a certain motive for this thread and parody song? or you trying to be Luzly with some trolling copypasta portal furry site parody rewrite?

ether way, some may think its funny, and it could be to me even, but didn't laugh much after i saw where it came from, LOL Furnation.

no room to joke much, Furnation is no better. haha.


Good day sir! PN's on SL griefing furs and others in your sandbox is top notch sim moderation am i right? :3


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

Corsi did do a song based on We Didn't Start the Fire, but oh look, I can't link to it because a certain site is down...again, and it mentions Fap instead of Furnation in it, so, yeah.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Corsi did do a song based on We Didn't Start the Fire, but oh look, I can't link to it because a certain site is down...again, and it mentions Fap instead of Furnation in it, so, yeah.



And as it has gone down in the past, so has it come up and you've gone right back to being completely happy with its existence.  Have some patience and you can link it to us when it's back up and running.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> And as it has gone down in the past, so has it come up and you've gone right back to being completely happy with its existence.  Have some patience and you can link it to us when it's back up and running.



Whenever that is, and I was patient, I put up with it being down for a full month, and then wham, look what happens, it goes down, again, yeah, not cool.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 27, 2008)

You and thousands of other people. Please take a number and a service representative will be with you shortly.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> You and thousands of other people. Please take a number and a service representative will be with you shortly.



Well, honestly, its a bit disappointing, they have what, a $20 grand server and they can't even keep the site up for a full month.


----------



## Wolfblade (Aug 27, 2008)

Jesus. Okay, to people insulting, yeah, been there done that, old hat, whatever.


To people insulting the people insulting: There's a REASON this is all done to death, and that kinda makes it so people have some justification being insulting.


16 grand in donations and a month of downtime and the site is already down again, for >whatever< reason, people DO most certainly have every right to bust your balls about it.


Sixteen fucking THOUSAND dollars in donations in little over a week, and you can't keep the site up for a fucking month. "you" is not meant to disrespect the administration in general, I know most of you guys do more than anyone should be expected to do for free, but it's either the hardware or the code, and the two guys on top of those two piles have had more than enough practice passing the buck by now. 

*sits back and waits to see who's fault the downtime is because it sure as hell can't POSSIBLY be a booboo on the fault of either Neer or Yak.


----------



## furryskibum (Aug 27, 2008)

Soo.... when's Ferrox going to be up and running?  *headdesk*


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful poem...

They should have found an experienced host.


----------



## Haystack (Aug 27, 2008)

Eevee, there's a reason that FA's reliability is a running joke amongst some of its users.  The criticism's going to be around as long as the site keeps going down every couple of weeks (I know, it's about as accurate as your "every third word" comment, but fair's fair, right?).

Whining about criticism doesn't fix the problems.  Coding well, having reliable hardware (which, I presume, FA does have now), and having a reliable Net connection fix the problem.

Oh, BTW... when's Ferrox coming out?  I trust that it's being stress-tested like a torture-loving furry being quartered French-style by elephants, yes?


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 27, 2008)

Downtime is a good chance to draw or write.  There is a small meteor shower tonight too, that can be seen well from the east coast US.


----------



## Swampwulf (Aug 27, 2008)

Wolfblade said:


> *sits back and waits to see who's fault the downtime is because it sure as hell can't POSSIBLY be a booboo on the fault of either Neer or Yak.



I suggest they blame Alkora. I mean he wrote the code that it is/was limping along on till now, right? Might be a little hard to make stick because he hasn't messed with it for the better part of a year though...


----------



## Wolfblade (Aug 27, 2008)

Eevee said:


> changing every third word in a painfully over-popular song from a video game to insult people as harshly as you can manage sure is an impressive display of creative genius and far more work than what you're fumbling to criticize
> 
> bravo I say





Swampwulf said:


> I suggest they blame Alkora. I mean he wrote the code that it is/was limping along on till now, right? Might be a little hard to make stick because he hasn't messed with it for the better part of a year though...



Well, Neer's responsible for hardware, and with him dumping so much money from the good faith of the poor hopeful users of FA into it, you can sure as shit bet that there won't be any admission of fault in that area. 

Yak's been more or less single-handedly responsible for the code of the site for >quite< some time now, but that's never stopped him from passing the blame for any problems that arise when he changes Alkora's 'faulty' code (even when the code seemed to be working >until< it was changed), so I doubt we'll see any responsibility shown there either.

'The host' might still be a viable scape goat though, even though I was under the impression (could easily be mistaken here) that they weren't using the same host anymore, so let's wait and see.

It should be interesting, regardless.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 27, 2008)

Haystack said:


> Eevee, there's a reason that FA's reliability is a running joke amongst some of its users.  The criticism's going to be around as long as the site keeps going down every couple of weeks (I know, it's about as accurate as your "every third word" comment, but fair's fair, right?).
> 
> Whining about criticism doesn't fix the problems.  Coding well, having reliable hardware (which, I presume, FA does have now), and having a reliable Net connection fix the problem.
> 
> Oh, BTW... when's Ferrox coming out?  I trust that it's being stress-tested like a torture-loving furry being quartered French-style by elephants, yes?




I don't want to burst your sorry bubble but i have been a FA member for 2 years now.

I see no reason to assault Eevee on this matter.
and ferrox will come out when it comes out so be patient.
as for the site going down every ther week to me is a natural thing.
the site is run completely on donation and is not managed by a super rich dude.

We are a community of poor artists that make their living from commissions and other forms of work.

as for the admins leave them be they have enough issues with the site and them getting yelled at about it.
best thing to do is to sit back and wait and ride it out.
lol

The coders do not suck.
keep in mind programming a server system for gallery and high end bandwidth use is not a easy task and there will be glitches i nthe code that and the donations run site thing rises again.
the donation money that was received went into 97% of purchasing the servers if i have the math right correct me if i'm wrong Neer.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

Seriously, if they can keep the site up for the full 2009, I'll be amazed, but somehow, I don't see it happening, and as for the site, yeah, I kinda have to agree with Wolfblade.  The FA people donated thousands of dollars, and they can't even keep the damn site up for a full month, yeah, thats bad.

As for Ferrox, if it acts the way FurAffinity does, whoo boy, are we in for a ride, that is of course, assuming it ever gets up.


----------



## Wolfblade (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm bowing out now. I was about to respond to your post, Nanakisan, and I realized I really don't want to burst your bubble.

Most of what I did on staff was trying to give people like you a reason for the faith you have in the site, and trying to stifle people who had nothing better to do than what I was doing just now.

I knew they felt justified in what they were doing, just as I do feel I am justified in what I said here. But I thought maybe things could change, and there'd be no need to make more people like them, bitter and disillusioned, like I am now. But things haven't changed.

I sincerely hope they do though.

I sincerely hope your faith is rewarded, and to yak and neer, I apologize for what I've said here (though I do not imply that I don't think you fully deserve it, I just really should try to be above saying it), and wish you luck and speed, and well, mostly luck, in getting the site back up.

Do everyone a favor and show people that their faith in you, still, after all the retardedness, will EVENTUALLY be worth something.

I don't expect you to, but I do hope you prove me thoroughly wrong about both of you.


----------



## cesarin (Aug 27, 2008)

Wolfblade said:


> Yak's been more or less single-handedly responsible for the code of the site for >quite< some time now, but that's never stopped him from passing the blame for any problems that arise *when he changes Alkora's 'faulty' code (even when the code seemed to be working >until< it was changed)*, so I doubt we'll see any responsibility shown there either.
> 
> .


wolfblade, I hope you're frigging kidding or you've just smoked a bowl of weed to imagine such BS...

you suddenly forgot that jheryn's server was crashing *EVERY WEEK*  by then?
and he kept trying to "go away" and dodging the blame, while arcturus was getting part of the blame for the server and thus everything assploded in drama?


----------



## PurpleDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

You gotta be fucking shittin' me. Again?


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 27, 2008)

PurpleDragon said:


> You gotta be fucking shittin' me. Again?



please watch language


----------



## PurpleDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

Please speak correct English. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Aug 27, 2008)

...Is this going to take another month?


----------



## marmelmm (Aug 27, 2008)

The filk is a win, IAE.   Good work, Corsi!  

-MMM-


----------



## RCRuskin (Aug 27, 2008)

That this site is run by volunteers and amateurs, and I use the original sense: people doing things out of enjoyment for the activity, does not excuse such apparent incompetence and professionalism behavior.

Until I read through this thread, I thought it was just a poorly coded, overloaded server. Now I hear there's mud-slinging, name-calling, and blame-placing, and that is among the administrators.

Nevermind what the users have to say...


----------



## Indagare (Aug 27, 2008)

You an tell furs are a family - they take every opportunity possible to make snide comments to one another.


----------



## darkdoomer (Aug 27, 2008)

> (00:01:44) Dragoneer: Failffinity is never offline.



...
how much did we donate already? over 16000? furries.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

RCRuskin said:


> Until I read through this thread, I thought it was just a poorly coded, overloaded server. Now I hear there's mud-slinging, name-calling, and blame-placing, and that is among the administrators.


Huh?

Now, I haven't read through the thread, admittedly, but I've seen none of this in the staff IRC channel.  Where are you seeing all this dirt-slinging on the part of the staff?

(if you're talking about in the "song" lyrics, then all I can say is don't take them at face value.)


----------



## keeshah (Aug 27, 2008)

We are not amused!


----------



## keeshah (Aug 27, 2008)

They do not control the power grid, which is what caused the outage.  
please stand by while they flog someone at the colo to check n' boot the servers.  

Blame Con Ed!   

( The Russians are hacking FA's powergrid, Oh Noes!!! )


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 27, 2008)

FAIL


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, please don't take the song lyrics literally.

It was written in fun nine months ago.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 27, 2008)

Haystack said:


> Eevee, there's a reason that FA's reliability is a running joke amongst some of its users.


Oh, I know; and, surprise: it _is_ a joke.  This is not some well-kept secret.  FA goes down a lot!  I kinda noticed.

What I take offense to is that this nugget of common knowledge was extended into a bashfest of dubious truthiness of the _people currently working to get this scrappile running again_.  By someone who obviously wants the site to be _up_, no less.  In the name of what?  Discouraging the staff from bothering?  Making the OP look clever and witty for accusing these people of all manner of things?



Haystack said:


> Whining about criticism doesn't fix the problems.  Coding well, having reliable hardware (which, I presume, FA does have now), and having a reliable Net connection fix the problem.


None of which, alas, have anything to do with why FA is down right now.



Haystack said:


> Oh, BTW... when's Ferrox coming out?


Presumably sometime after I finish it.



Ashkihyena said:


> As for Ferrox, if it acts the way FurAffinity does, whoo boy, are we in for a ride, that is of course, assuming it ever gets up.


Are you _really_ wildly conjecturing about code you have never seen (that has never been touched by anyone else on staff, no less)?


I seriously do not get the furry community's insistence on inventing ways to out-spite each other.  Congratulations, you are all brilliantly insightful for noticing that FA goes down more frequently than sites with, say, a full staff and financial stability.  Stop being dicks.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats hard to do when the site is not kept stable, yeah, once that happens, whenever, I think thats when we'll stop being dicks.


----------



## McRoz (Aug 27, 2008)

This is quite possibly the first example of what could come to be known as an epic fail and epic win hybrid. I mean, how is it not well thought and hilarious yet rude and disrespectful at the same time?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, and again, as for Ferrox, yeah, I'll believe it when I see it, and if it ever does get up, and is as "stable" as FA is, we're in for good times.


----------



## yak (Aug 27, 2008)

I was waiting when you would show up.




Wolfblade said:


> Sixteen fucking THOUSAND dollars in donations in little over a week, and you can't keep the site up for a fucking month. "you" is not meant to disrespect the administration in general, I know most of you guys do more than anyone should be expected to do for free, but it's either the hardware or the code, and the two guys on top of those two piles have had more than enough practice passing the buck by now.


Money was donated for new hardware. New hardware was purchased. Part of that hardware is already online and working, and it is both performant and stable at it.

Hardware would not be the source of FA's problems any time soon. But it's not the only source of FA's problems, and the 16k donations had no influence over those.



Wolfblade said:


> *sits back and waits to see who's fault the downtime is because it sure as hell can't POSSIBLY be a booboo on the fault of either Neer or Yak.


If you read the site status forum you will see for yourself.




Wolfblade said:


> Well, Neer's responsible for hardware, and with him dumping so much money from the good faith of the poor hopeful users of FA into it, you can sure as shit bet that there won't be any admission of fault in that area.


No he wasn't, the choice of hardware was largely influences by me.
There haven't been any faults or complaints regarding the hardware. I am satisfied with how it works. It hasn't caused a single problem yet.



Wolfblade said:


> Yak's been more or less single-handedly responsible for the code of the site for >quite< some time now, but that's never stopped him from passing the blame for any problems that arise when he changes Alkora's 'faulty' code (even when the code seemed to be working >until< it was changed), so I doubt we'll see any responsibility shown there either.


I am a semi-experienced coder and an ambitious learning sysadmin. I never claimed to be perfect and all knowing, and I am fine with admitting my own mistakes. 

I don't feel I have a spotless ego to maintain, nor do I feel like maintaining one. 



Wolfblade said:


> 'The host' might still be a viable scape goat though, even though I was under the impression (could easily be mistaken here) that they weren't using the same host anymore, so let's wait and see.


See for yourself.




Wolfblade said:


> Most of what I did on staff was trying to give people like you a reason for the faith you have in the site, and trying to stifle people who had nothing better to do than what I was doing just now.
> 
> I knew they felt justified in what they were doing, just as I do feel I am justified in what I said here. But I thought maybe things could change, and there'd be no need to make more people like them, bitter and disillusioned, like I am now. But things haven't changed.


And I appreciate all the work you've done while you were with us. Regardless on anything.



Wolfblade said:


> I sincerely hope your faith is rewarded, and to yak and neer, I apologize for what I've said here (though I do not imply that I don't think you fully deserve it, I just really should try to be above saying it), and wish you luck and speed, and well, mostly luck, in getting the site back up.


I, and I probably can say this for Neer too, am used to taking flak simply for the fact that I was there and I tried to do something. I may not have worked out like I planned and caused more harm then good. 
But I was there, and instead of complaining I tried to help. And so did you, once.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 27, 2008)

Guys, someone unplugged a cable. Calm down.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Oh, and again, as for Ferrox, yeah, I'll believe it when I see it, and if it ever does get up, and is as "stable" as FA is, we're in for good times.


Do you hang around just to piss on everyone else's parade?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Guys, someone unplugged a cable. Calm down.


Srsly.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Do you hang around just to piss on everyone else's parade?



Only when FA is down.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Srsly.



so then why does it take this long to get it up and running again?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> so then why does it take this long to get it up and running again?


Because we had to figure out what it was (which involved waiting for someone to come online who could do so), then call someone to drive to the colo and fix the cables, wait for that to be done, wait for the server to get its shit straight once its cables were fixed, and wait for it to run through a 'fsck' check, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Because we had to figure out what it was (which involved waiting for someone to come online who could do so), then call someone to drive to the colo and fix the cables, wait for that to be done, wait for the server to get its shit straight once its cables were fixed, and wait for it to run through a 'fsck' check, just to be on the safe side.



and let me guess, you have no estimate at all when the site will be back up? or in fact when someonme can fix this?


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> and let me guess, you have no estimate at all when the site will be back up? or in fact when someonme can fix this?



I'm predicting another month.  Hopefully not though.  Honestly, whoever decided to pull the plug should be fired, or demoted at the very least.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 27, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> and let me guess, you have no estimate at all when the site will be back up? or in fact when someonme can fix this?


Soon  â„¢.

Seriously, though, yes, we have an estimate.  Yak said in IRC it should be within the hour.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 27, 2008)

talk about nothing good lasts forever! FA only lastst for an moment lol xP


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 27, 2008)

Frasque said:


> Guys, someone unplugged a cable. Calm down.



Indeed. 

Its getting annoying especially most people on messengers, custom messages are already saying the money went to good use already, Not. 

FA's been doing great the whole past month without any problems. And this was just a simple little mistake and people jump the guns already. Nice to see >.>

But I doubt that long. >.> Hour or so my best bet.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Aug 27, 2008)

This song is a failure.


----------



## Magnus (Aug 27, 2008)

oh jity joy, take a look at the furries here xD


----------



## Eevee (Aug 27, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> Only when FA is down.


What do you do with the rest of your time?  I can't imagine you actually _use_ FA, as you seem to have nothing but contempt for it and everyone who works on it.



Ashkihyena said:


> I'm predicting another month.


Do I get to call you incompetent or a liar or etc when this is wrong?



Ashkihyena said:


> Hopefully not though.  Honestly, whoever decided to pull the plug should be fired, or demoted at the very least.


Right, because we have power over the colo's HR.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, this started last night. I check on the forums the next day, and I see the SAME users STILL here CONTINUING to throw a jab following every opportunity.

It's frustrating, yes. Deja vu, yes. We get it.

It's apparent that you'd like to see the site back up and running. Pissing all over those who are trying to get it to that state isn't going to do too much to speed up that process.

One thing you should look forward to though: FA's got a new set of biceps to do some heavy lifting. I haven't been keeping up with Ferrox updates and all, but FA downtime will probably be a not-too-rare occurrence (as bugs are continually being worked out, from what I've gather) until hopefully Ferrox takes over.

Or you can continue to camp out on the forums and be as snyde and condescending as you can manage.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Aug 27, 2008)

> What do you do with the rest of your time? I can't imagine you actually use FA, as you seem to have nothing but contempt for it and everyone who works on it.



Actually, its not FA I have contempt for, its the hardware and coding and the colo that I have contempt for, and how its run, that too, but I still use it, when its up that is.



> Do I get to call you incompetent or a liar or etc when this is wrong?



No, since someone pulling the plug is obviously not going to take as long as a server crash, and sarcasm doesn't work on the internet.



> Right, because we have power over the colo's HR.



No, but its nice to know that the equipment is left in the hands of morons who don't know which ethernet cable goes where.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 27, 2008)

ahwell, when fa is down im not gonna sit allday.
ill practase my soccer skills


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that if FA came back right now, everyone would be like "So soon? IT CAME UP TOO SOON, TAKE THE SITE OFFLINE FOR ANOTHER HOUR, I NEED MY BITCH FIX."


----------



## Magnus (Aug 27, 2008)

pluggin cable is serious business D:


----------



## Akkeresu (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a joke, just take it.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 27, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Right, because we have power over the colo's HR.



no,. but you have a right to complain to the HR. your paying them so that your colo can be hosted there, you have a right to complain to them.


----------



## keeshah (Aug 27, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Soon  â„¢.
> 
> Seriously, though, yes, we have an estimate.  Yak said in IRC it should be within the hour.


 

Lord Helmet: Whats this?  when does this happen in the movie!
Col. Sanders: This is now sir, this is whats happening right now. 
Lord helmet: What happened to then?
Col. Sanders: We missed it.
Lord Helmet: When?
Col. Sanders: Just then.
Lord Helmet: When will then, be now?
Col. Sanders: Soon!


----------



## Magnus (Aug 27, 2008)

and its back again. srsly u guyz


----------



## Eevee (Aug 27, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> no,. but you have a right to complain to the HR. your paying them so that your colo can be hosted there, you have a right to complain to them.


Of course, but a client can't directly _force_ an employee's demotion etc.


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 28, 2008)

If this were only the first time that the site had gone down, yes, you would have complainers, and you would have every right to heap scorn upon them.

But it is not the first time.

It is not the second time.

It is not the third time.

FA has gone down repeatedly. It has a reputation for going down. If it went down any more often, you would think it was the head cheerleader in high school.

The complainers complain about it because they like the interface of Fur Affinity. I certainly do, since it is the only furry site I know of where I can post music. So, when it goes down, they have lost something significant. When it goes down over and over and over with assurances each time that it would likely be the last time, they grow cynical.

I for one can no longer blame them.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 28, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> If this were only the first time that the site had gone down, yes, you would have complainers, and you would have every right to heap scorn upon them.
> 
> But it is not the first time.
> 
> ...


 
Yiffstar can also post up music. They've been doing alot of improving lately along with adding a lot of features and such.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 28, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> When it goes down over and over and over with assurances each time that it would likely be the last time, they grow cynical.


I can't recall any time since I became a regular user of FA that anyone in authority said "This will be the last time FA ever goes down.  Ever."


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 28, 2008)

Just checked Yiffstar.

Um....I don't think I want to showcase my music on a site that has no qualms about showing x-rated artwork on their title page, where anyone can access it without revealing their age or their desire to view such art.


----------

